# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Sleep

## quassom

This is the text to a choral work, "Sleep" Composed by Eric Whitacre the poem was written by Anthony Silvetri. I wanted to share this beautiful text with someone and thought what better place than DV. I HIGHLY encourage you look up the song too. Its a stunning piece for chorus. There is a band arrangement too if you are interested.

The evening hangs beneath the moon
A silver thread on darkened dune
With closing eyes and resting head
I know that sleep is coming soon

Upon my pillow, safe in bed
A thousand pictures fill my head
I cannot sleep, my minds a-flight
And yet my limbs seem made of lead

If there are noises in the night
A frightening shadow, flickering light
Then I surrender unto sleep
Where clouds of dream give second sight

What dreams may come, both dark and deep
Of flying wings and soaring leap
As I surrender unto sleep,
As I surrender unto sleep.

----------

